# Topics > Arts > Music >  World's Tiniest Violin, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Article "Now when you play the 'world's smallest violin,' everyone can hear it"
AI and radar unite to help you troll your friends

by Katherine Noyes
June 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

> This speed project from Design I/O uses Google's Project Soli - Alpha Dev Kit combined with the excellent machine learning tool Wekinator and openFrameworks to detect small movements that look like someone playing a tiny violin and translate that to the volume and playback of a violin solo.
> 
> Project Soli
> 
> Wekinator
> 
> openFrameworks

----------

